# How to label micas in soaps



## TinyVineyardSoaps

I'm getting ready start my LLC (after a year+) of prep work. I understand the label requirements for lotion bars and such, but for cold processed soaps, how would I list the colorant? In this particular instance it's a WSP oil locking mica.  The inci ingredients say: Mica (and) Titanium Dixoide (and) Red 40 Lake (and) Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Palmitic Acid (and) Phenoxyethanol (and) Benzoic Acid.  Do I list all of that or can I legally just list 'mica' in the ingredients? I'm not making any claims other than it's just soap.


----------



## lsg

Depending on where you live, in the U.S. you don't have to list any of the ingredients on soap, but if you list one, you must list them all.  For myself, I use the INCI names of all the ingredients along with the common name in parentheses.


----------



## pamielynn

If you list it, I would list exactly as you have listed it above. If you figure the mica is less than 1% of your recipe, you could just list it as "mica". I think.


----------



## Lindy

In Canada you need to use the CI numbers that make up the mica...


----------



## Hermanam

I know I am resurrecting an old thread, but I was searching the topic and have a question about listing colorants on the ingredient list.

I understand that most folks here agree that we should list ALL the ingredients.  However, I have found several large-scale handmade soaps being sold in large retail stores, whose ingredient list includes all the oils and "natural mineral oxides" or "natural mineral pigments".

My question is this...from what I have read, if you list ANY ingredients, then you must list them ALL.  Does a generic statement like this qualify as listing them "all"?

My reason for asking this is because, while my oil recipe does not change, I sometimes tweak the colorants.  Using something generic like "natural mineral pigments" would make life simpler (for me, in terms of labeling), but I don't want to be out of compliance with the regulations.

I won't name brands, but I would think that very large handmade soap companies would be in compliance.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## hmlove1218

Resurecting a seriously old thread here, but I would love to know the answer as well.  Should I list "mica" or "mica (and) titanium dioxide (and) red oxide"?


----------



## Lindy

[mica (and) titanium dioxide (and) red oxide]


----------



## hmlove1218

Thanks lindy


----------



## Dana89

I have a question as well. When someone asks what Mica is, how do I answer that? I read it is mineral powder with food coloring but that doesn't sound right, and what are oxides?


----------



## Lindy

Micas are lab produced using other pigments such as oxides, titanium dioxide, FD&C colours and metallic flakes.


----------



## grumpy_owl

I was coming here to ask the same thing. I made a spreadsheet of all ingredients' INCI names and still can't figure out the U.S. law for labeling. For example, my Mardi Gras soap, which uses three colors made up of six micas and pigments, would be compliantly labeled thusly:

Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Cocos Nucifera (coconut oil), Lard/Tallow, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit, fragrance, Hydrated Chromium Oxide, mica, iron oxides, ultramarine, Bis(Glycidoxyphenyl)propane / Bisaminomethylnorbornane copolymer, Aluminum Hydroxide, Yellow 10, Violet 2, Red 28

and that's itemizing some of the crossover ingredients on the pigments. I do not have room on my labels and furthermore, don't want to scare potential consumers with all those chemicals. Will I end up in handcuffs or being sued for saying "Mica and oxide colorants"?


----------



## maya

Nope you won't go to jail. HOWEVER, there is a serious push from the F.D.A. and the F.C.C. the have us label our soaps correctly.And I believe there is also a HUGE push by major manufactures of bath products to shut us down completely. So it is in your best interest to follow cosmetic labeling laws. Marie Gale has a great blog and book on how to do it. Link: http://www.mariegale.com/

For my label I do an asterisk or two or three to denote something I then add to the end after the official label is complete.


So I copied yours and here is what it would look like if I did it.

Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Cocos Nucifera (coconut oil),  Lard/Tallow, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit, fragrance,  Hydrated Chromium Oxide, mica, iron oxides, ultramarine,  Bis (Glycidoxyphenyl) propane / Bisaminomethylnorbornane copolymer,  Aluminum Hydroxide, Yellow 10, Violet 2, Red 28


Yeah. That doesn't look right. 

Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Cocos Nucifera (coconut) oil,  Lard/Tallow, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter),  fragrance*,  Colorant** (Mica  and Titanium Dioxide, and iron oxide, and Ferric Ferrocyanide) *essential oils only. **Mica


Also is it lard or tallow? 

I actually wouldn't use that colorant because of the iron oxide and ferric ferrocyanide but you get the idea. Mica USED to be mined from the earth and still is when used in certain things (wood stove windows for instance) but for soap and other cosmetics and I imagine a ton of other products, is now mostly lab created.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Aha. Thank you, maya. Marie's book is going for $750 for a used paperback on Amazon, so I checked her blog. If ingredients listing is not required by U.S. law (yet), I'd still like to inform the consumer as to what's in their soap. I wouldn't want someone with a tree-nut allergy unwittingly buying a soap into which I'd mixed a colorant with sweet almond oil, for instance. But going down the rabbit hole is so confusing.
Off to research...
And in the above case, it's tallow. I did some "for instance" listings to see whether I could winnow down the number of stamps I'd have to pay for.


----------



## Dorymae

Actually Marie is coming out with a revision because her book wrongly tells you to label with INCI . The FDA has just recently made it very clear that what they want is the common name. If you wish to use the INCI name you may do so in parentheses after the common name but it is not necessary. The common name must be used first. 

Of course in the EU INCI must be used.


----------



## Lindy

Essential oils should be listed out due to allergies and other contraindicators.  Here in Canada we are required to list them.


----------

